# Living in a hotel



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

M currently living in a hotel and wanted to know what's the best way to eat without wasting money in the hotel restaurants, are the street places just as good and cheaper?? Totally new to Dubai and I'm a little lost currently on what's best to be doing


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Is it a 'Hotel' or a 'Hotel Apartment'. If it's just a hotel, try and move into a hotel apartment with a kitchen/kitchenette. 

We 'lived' in a nice hotel apartment for a year when I first arrived (actually, make that a year and a half). We really enjoyed it. It had it's own kitchen and all. We cooked at home. Saved tons that way (as you do). 

Not sure if you have an option though.


----------



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

I've only been here since Monday and this is where my new employers have put me until I find my own place


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

jimbobslats said:


> I've only been here since Monday and this is where my new employers have put me until I find my own place


have a look on foodonclick. It has menus for lots of places that deliver. Many of them are restaurants that you can eat in at as well. Not ideal, but you can at least compare some prices. Otherwise buy a kettle and some pot noodles


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The food courts in The Malls are good. What area are you in?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Second Food on click. The food on click is good, as you can put your area, and then it will pull up who will deliver, and also, kind of gives you an idea what is close by. 

Mega wraps is my go to cheap but healthy dinner.


----------



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

Currently in al satwa!!!


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

Buddy what kind of cuisine ur looking for? There's plenty of options around where u r and cheap as well


----------



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

Been out for a wonder tonight and eaten in a local place....was good too, not many westerners around satwa though, I had some funny looks tonight


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

I've found the solution for you:










It makes beans on toast and can even poach an egg


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

jimbobslats said:


> M currently living in a hotel and wanted to know what's the best way to eat without wasting money in the hotel restaurants, are the street places just as good and cheaper?? Totally new to Dubai and I'm a little lost currently on what's best to be doing


In my 1,5 initial months in the hotel provided by the company (no kitchen, but I had a small corner with a microwave and a fridge at least) I "survived" of vegetable salads, fruit, sandwiches and noodles in a cup ... after 40 days I was so sick, it has been a liberation to finally find a house.

Given the usual difficulty/surprise outcomes in ordering food by phone, when I need now I use 24h.ae which seems similar to the other previously suggested website (food on click), and always had good experiences, you can put your zone as well and compare prices and restaurants around.

Regards,


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

You might want to check with your company...

If you are staying in the hotel as part of your arrival package (while looking for a permanent place), then food for the duration should be included (and reimbursable thru expense report).

We stayed in hotel for 2 months when arrived, and just ordered room service when too lazy to go out.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

have you not found Ravi's yet?
You'll leave there stuffed to the gills with barely a dent in your wallet.


----------



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

vantage said:


> have you not found Ravi's yet?
> You'll leave there stuffed to the gills with barely a dent in your wallet.


Tell me more??


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

jimbobslats said:


> Tell me more??


an unassuming Indian restaurant just off Satwa roundabout.
Green signage / window frames.
You can sit in, or out.
plastic furniture, peeling paint, bit grubby - wonderful food!


----------



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

vantage said:


> an unassuming Indian restaurant just off Satwa roundabout.
> Green signage / window frames.
> You can sit in, or out.
> plastic furniture, peeling paint, bit grubby - wonderful food!


I'll see if I can find it


----------



## Tristan2011 (Apr 28, 2012)

Ravi's is popular. I visited there a couple of times when I was visiting a couple of weeks ago. Nice food at a very reasonable price. I am not sure of the exact location but most of the taxi drivers know where it is.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Hanoi at JLT is very reasonable


----------



## Comm6 (Dec 12, 2011)

jimbobslats said:


> M currently living in a hotel and wanted to know what's the best way to eat without wasting money in the hotel restaurants, are the street places just as good and cheaper?? Totally new to Dubai and I'm a little lost currently on what's best to be doing


Am in the same boat as you but staying in tecom for the time being. Ask your concierge desk for take away menu's...all the hotels and hotel apartments have them. you could then order from them. Food is cheap and tasty depending on what you want. Delivery is usually free or may have a minimum order amount. Tip : try it on thu ni.....if you do not spend too much time on the pot..your good to go.

Just kidding...


----------



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

Giving Ravis a try tonight....excited


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

jimbobslats said:


> Giving Ravis a try tonight....excited


enjoy?


----------



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

Was great thanks


----------

